
Google founder’s ‘romantic involvement’ with staffer - alexlitov
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2013/08/28/analysis-google-founders-romantic-involvement-with-staffer-introduces-messy-business-complications/
======
jacquesm
It's the man's private life, leave him alone.

